# hunting bows.....what's out there???



## deerslayer91

The PSE pro series x-force TS is a great bow. My dad just bought one and I shot it and it's so smooth, quiet, and extremely fast (302 ft/s on 28" draw and 65#). It's short and light too. Here's a link to it...http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0803HF Otherwise, off of your list, I'd go with the S2. I shoot an MQ1, (oldie but goodie) so I know it's weird for me to be suggesting a PSE, but it's a good bow for hunting cause it's lightweight, short, and fast...can't argue with that


----------



## urabus

aha....i knew i forgot something.....tks....will have a look at the PSE website tonight.....and maybe take a drive to go see my-mean-man-squeeze-Spatan! 
on sat. i've only got the target bow (conquest4) at the moment....sold the sxt, allegiance and trykon...while on the "break" :embara:


----------



## normbates1

I have the X-Force TS and it is a really nice shooting bow. I don't notice any handshock and it's really quick. I have not taken it hunting yet, but I cannot wait.


----------



## Karoojager

Take a look at the DZ 32 from LimbSaver !!!
No, really no hand shock, very very quite and fast.


----------



## Matatazela

That X Force... makes you smile when you shoot it!


----------



## GrootWildJagter

I would also have a look at Elite bows. IMO they offer the best combination of braceheight and speed. For short a2a i will have a look at the DXT and the Airborne 82nd, have heard very good things of both bows. The Elite Z28 also has a 32 1/2 a2a with 8 brace height and 336IBO.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Check out Elite!!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

GrootWildJagter said:


> *I would also have a look at Elite bows. IMO they offer the best combination of braceheight and speed.* For short a2a i will have a look at the DXT and the Airborne 82nd, have heard very good things of both bows. The Elite Z28 also has a 32 1/2 a2a with 8 brace height and 336IBO.


And have it discontinued 3 months down the line? :embara:

Hardy, what is your dl? Surely that will also influence your decision. I shot the Bear Truth 2 yesterday and was rather impressed by it. Draws extremely smooth, little vibration and speed is not too bad. For the price it is an awesome bow.

You should also consider the backup service. Do you have BT, Elite, Hoyt etc backup down there? I know Spatan will give your great service as you know.....


----------



## urabus

revised short list:

guardian
synergy
xforce 6" 

next step.....go play/shoot'em and decide 

DL=27.5-28"
local back-up/support...not too much of an issue.......i do everything myself....and stocked parts are just an overnight speed service away.......
and i see most of the dealers at the shoots anyways :wink:

never knew sims made a bow........dont think they are any in SA?


----------



## spatan

*"There can be only one"........ THE PSE X FORCE.*

Hi hardy,

Not because I shoot it, But rather when we see a new X Force owner after some time and he says "YO YO YO....He understands now".... Having said that I did put a Browning _Illusion_ into a hunters hands becuase he prefered the trance cam to the HF cam of the X force. The PSE Diablo (hard to find, although we have one in stock)is also a winner for the archer that wants to compete and hunt the same bow(espesially indoor) This bow... sporting the NRG cam and slim riser with the B.E.S.T grip and semi parrellal limbs is very highly rated by many it just lacks the speed of the X.

For me though the X Force 6 does have everything a the modern bowhunter is looking for in a bow, this bow is truley the badest beast in the valley right now.

Heres a pic to wet the appitite (the long stabiliser not a requirement for hunting set up. I just enjoy trying different things for utmost accuracy over distance 60+ yards)

Spatan:cocktail:

P.S For those mathews fans out there the Drenilin(Slim limb technology)and DXT(nice short ATA) are shooters for sure although alittle slower but as its rightly said"speed is not everything". (people with slower bows just need to keep telling themselves that.)I also like the camo looks cool. Also sold a Synergy the client was happy enough... but did mention later that it could have done with more speed.


----------



## GrootWildJagter

urabus said:


> revised short list:
> 
> guardian
> synergy
> xforce 6"
> 
> next step.....go play/shoot'em and decide
> 
> DL=27.5-28"
> local back-up/support...not too much of an issue.......i do everything myself....and stocked parts are just an overnight speed service away.......
> and i see most of the dealers at the shoots anyways :wink:
> 
> never knew sims made a bow........dont think they are any in SA?


As drenalinjunkie said, the 2007 range has been discontinued, so the Synergy is not made anymore due to patent issues with Darton if i have it correct? So the have a new set of cams out, on their new range of bows - The GT500, Z28 an the EXL. But with that said you might be able to get a good deal on the Synergy.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

All those bows are great bows and wont let you down. As for shootability my PERSONAL choice would be the Guardian. It shoots like a dream! I guess that is why I own one.......


----------



## urabus

tks guys for the inputs......i'm going to tryout the guardian and synergy today/tomorrow and xforce on saturday........i cant wait


----------



## GrootWildJagter

let us know what you decide on and what your opinions are of the different bows


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Bows*

Urabus,
PSE,Elite,Bowtech,Ross,Mathews,Hoyt,Pearson,etc.Shoot them all and decide.The new Elite Z28 330+ with 8'' brace height would be a smart choice.
Regards 
Philip


----------



## nyamazan

Geez Hardy, down to one bow? Don't sound like you!
I know you from your FT shooting days and seem to remember you had a rifle for each occasion.
Time to dust off that EV of yours (if you still have it). The word champs are here next year.
Enjoy your shopping and your hunt.


----------



## jtascone

The Hoyt Vulcan is also an excellent choice. Short, extremely fast and very accurate. I personally like the Vector cam more than the new Z3 cam on the Katera, and you can usually find an excellent used Vulcan for a great price. Some bow shops may even still have a holdover from last year. You could get one new and save hundreds over a Katera. Good Luck!


----------



## mathewsk

*Z28 gets my pick*

You really should try out the new Z28 by Elite Archery it has a smooth draw, little to no vibration, and the specs are outstanding, and would make a very sweet hunting bow.


----------



## spatan

*The Elite Z28...mmmm*

Looks very much like the PSE DIABLO, nice looking bow If it shoots like a Diablo the I'd definately take a look at it. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*PSE Diablo*



spatan said:


> Looks very much like the PSE DIABLO, nice looking bow If it shoots like a Diablo the I'd definately take a look at it.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


The Diablo is a nice looking bow!


----------



## urabus

hmmm.......so went to play with the guardian and 07 synergy lastnight........ooops i did it again :embara: went home with the elite :RockOn: 

it was love at first sight


----------



## Karoojager

Congatulation Hardy for you new bow. A bow is like you shoes, only you can say my shoe is comfortably. I hope you will find very quick the right feeling for the new bow and you have lot of successes with em.


----------



## urabus

tks frank.....yeah.......it just felt right...the moment i had the bow in hand.........also had a look at the Drenalin, DXT, Katera :shade:
i didnt even make it out to hilton to see the Xforce :behindsof


----------



## GrootWildJagter

congrats, welcome to the club. I also have a 07 Synergy, very satisfied with it so far.

What made you choose the Synergy?


----------



## urabus

why not...it's plenty fast/quiet/smooth/accurate......and it just felt right 
also that autumn camo.....i know it's "last season"......:wink:... = pure hawtness 

shot a bit with it over the weekend.....must still get used to the string angle/shooting with pins....etc but man.....it's a shooter  

still to do: 
"super tuning"
arrow tuning
center shot/BH tuning


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Very nice, congrats, hope you enjoy the bow.


----------



## spatan

Very nice looking bow, Hardy. Its always cool to see pictures...

Are you feeling a little stiff to day? why don't you bring your new baby up and shoot with us on Tuesday evening...just a thought?

Just heard today that "Black Hawk Durban" will be opening its doors around the end of next month...This way you Durban based folk will not have to travel so far to check our flavour of "goodies".


Take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## nyamazan

Take that bow back, 4 arrows in that deer and it's still standing.


----------



## Spatan's Lady

urabus said:


> tks frank.....yeah.......it just felt right...the moment i had the bow in hand.........also had a look at the Drenalin, DXT, Katera :shade:
> i didnt even make it out to hilton to see the Xforce :behindsof


Sorry for you, the :darkbeer: were cold, the sunset stunning and the shots were in the _middle_ of the target :wink: :tongue: 

Guess you'll have to come to the club to show us your new baby. Better wear that orange blaze jacket you bought from us, so that we can find you behind that autumn camo!

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## urabus

what do you call a deer with out eyes? NO-EYE-DEER
......and a deer with no eyes and legs? STILL-NO-EYE-DEER



Nyamazan......is that u, Rodrick????
correction: 6 arrows :wink:


----------



## nyamazan

My appologies Urabus; old age/failing eyesight/ small screen etc.
Recon the Hornet you donated to Rory would have dropped it with one shot.

All the best
Roderick


----------



## jcdup

Great looking bow Urabus. Excellent shooting!

Do not forget to post the pics of the hunt.


----------



## urabus

ok....the bow is "super tuned".........well close enough :embara: 
.....near perfect cam rotation/sync, ata/bh within 1-2mm of factory spec and max'd out @ 72lbs...............big tks to NORB'S (new AT member) the human draw board....big arms!!!! RESPEKT :icon_salut::icon_salut:

the synergy is now set 28" (AMO) @ 67lbs....should get my chrony back this week......tests/speeds to follow :59:

still got some arrows left over from before...so will be shooting either axis fmj 400s or axis obs 340s. with 125gn montecs it weighs around 470gn 
i'm hoping it will shoot 270+ fps....what do guys think? it should be suffice for warthog/impala?????


----------



## spatan

*Plenty for most plains game...*

We look forward to some pic's of your quarry, hunting season is nearly done so we will have to "pull our fingers out " if we are going to get it right this year.....

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus

*not much time left.......*

hunt booked for the 22/23/24 august 2008.
i'm aiming to get evrything done this weekend (arrows/BH/cut/tune...etc)
and maybe go shoot some 3D next weekend before the hunt :cocktail:


----------



## bowman africa

urabus said:


> it weighs around 470gn
> i'm hoping it will shoot 270+ fps....what do guys think? it should be suffice for warthog/impala?????


Be carefull.....u might lose a few arrows. They will fly right through those impalas and warthogs....

At 207fps and 470 grns u have 76ft-lbs KE and 0.56 on momentum. U can shoot a bloody eland.....


----------



## bowman africa

bowman africa said:


> At 207fps and 470 grns u have 76ft-lbs KE and 0.56 on momentum. U can shoot a bloody eland.....


Oops sorry. Typo. Should be 270


----------



## GrootWildJagter

i am not sure, but off hand, i think 400 spine will be to weak for that synergy gneratine 75+KE and with a 125grain Bh on. Just my feeling...


----------



## urabus

that's cool......better safe than sorry i suppose :wink:
also, with my limited stalking skills.....dont know how close i will be able to get.......last time was very, very lucky warthog stalked to 18m......

i was also told that the owner has been "asked" to leave HIS property by end of year not cool at all, but we might get offered to take bigger game for "nothing"......in any case this setup will give me more options....so that's a good thing :darkbeer:


----------



## urabus

GrootWildJagter said:


> i am not sure, but off hand, i think 400 spine will be to weak for that synergy gneratine 75+KE and with a 125grain Bh on. Just my feeling...


yeah 400s are on the weak side at the moment (28.5").....i will play with the length, can still cut 1" off......though the 340s (28") are grouping better (field points).......


----------



## urabus

urabus said:


> .......i'm hoping it will shoot 270+ fps....


well, i guess my guestimation was a bit optimistic :embara:
the readings i got it's around 263fps.....still that's plenty :wink:


----------



## jnwright

Hardy,

the Elite was a great choice!I will hold thumps for your hunting trip end Aug!


----------



## spatan

*What do you guy's think of the Elite "Envy" 70# 29"*

From where I'm standing it looks like a great hunting bow as well, Any little quirks with this model? Who shoots one??

I believe Elite are making some good bows nowdays even if they have to borrow technologies from other bow makers:zip:, Still what can we do in the search of the "perfect one" I suppose we will have to turn a blind eye to the rumours and inuendo surrounding some bow makes.

Bottom line if I shoot something and it works then I will recommend it. Especially if I can back the bow up, for our clients and our peace of mind...


If its ok with Hardy,(this is his thread) I will post some pics of the set up that's up for grabs?I thought it was appropriate seen as the thread ended up being about Elite bows.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Don't thro the Hoyts away yet*

After shooting a couple of bows last year I decided on the Hoyt Vulcan and man was I glad I did. Went hunting a couple of times with it and I am nothing but pleased. The Vulcan is a very fast and accurate bow, dead in the hand and super quiet. It made me look good in the hunting ground... 

Glad you found your bow, hope you enjoy the Elite.


----------



## spatan

*Nice kills Hotytitoyti.....*

I find that that extra piece of riser on the Hoyt hunting bows make them alittle heavier than other bows of the same or better stability and accuracy, one also battles to fit a simple STS on them (They don't usually have a hole opposite the stabilizer). I also find the shorter B/H models tend to produce string slap if you don't shoot with a bent wrist which I will not do(this could just be me one needs to be able to learn how to shoot different bows effectively so this is how I feel right now?)

They are definately made well though,Thre strings are good and for longer split limb they are solid and would not have a problem saying they are amounst the best bows on the market today.

Again impressive kills,(this is after all the proof in the pudding, weldone Sir)


Spatan :cocktail:

P.S Sorry for the Spelling of your user name. A meer slip of the finger.


----------



## Bushcat

Urabus who is currently the agent for Elite, I was so keen on the Synergy XT but was wary of the dealer support in the country. Any way I was unable to get into archery but I am used to waiting and will get there. So who I looking after the Elite shooters in SA

Ryan


----------



## jnwright

The Bow Shop in Pta is the importers and agents in S.A


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Hoyt bows*



spatan said:


> I find that that extra piece of riser on the Hoyt hunting bows make them alittle heavier than other bows of the same or better stability and accuracy, one also battles to fit a simple STS on them (They don't usually have a hole opposite the stabilizer). I also find the shorter B/H models tend to produce string slap if you don't shoot with a bent wrist which I will not do(this could just be me one needs to be able to learn how to shoot different bows effectively so this is how I feel right now?)
> 
> They are definately made well though,Thre strings are good and for longer split limb they are solid and would not have a problem saying they are amounst the best bows on the market today.
> 
> Again impressive kills,(this is after all the proof in the pudding, weldone Sir)
> 
> 
> Spatan :cocktail:
> 
> P.S Sorry for the Spelling of your user name. A meer slip of the finger.


Spatan,

Yes, the Hoyts are hevier than some of the other big brand bows (by only 2 or 3 ounces I might add) but it has never bothered me, not even walking with it in my hand for a full day's hunting. I'd rather say it is to my advantage when it comes to stability especially when shooting in the wind. As for stability and accuracy, I still have to shoot a bow that exceeds that of Hoyt.

The new Hoyts, including those of last year, comes out standard with STS's, which prevents wrist slap. You cannot see it on the photos as it is hidden behind the animals. So you can shoot with a bent or straight wrist. Thanks for the compliments on the kills but I must give credit to the bow...


----------



## spatan

*Excellent....*



Hoytitoyti said:


> Spatan,
> 
> Yes, the Hoyts are hevier than some of the other big brand bows (by only 2 or 3 ounces I might add) but it has never bothered me, not even walking with it in my hand for a full day's hunting. I'd rather say it is to my advantage when it comes to stability especially when shooting in the wind. As for stability and accuracy, I still have to shoot a bow that exceeds that of Hoyt.
> 
> The new Hoyts, including those of last year, comes out standard with STS's, which prevents wrist slap. You cannot see it on the photos as it is hidden behind the animals. So you can shoot with a bent or straight wrist. Thanks for the compliments on the kills but I must give credit to the bow...


Hope to see more pic's.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus

yeah Lloyd.......let's see it :cocktail:
ENVY...that's the speed bow.....hmmm......how does it compare vs the XForce 6???? 

there's plenty info here on AT or www.elitearchery.com/forums
for tuning...search for posts by Dave Nowlin on binary cams.
iirc, the first ones "smooth mod" = bronze modules and the revised "speed mods" are black. 

was up in jnb on wed/thu......push through the meetings, and spent the afternoon by seppie's. had a look at a few hoyts.....very cool.......but already got hunting bow for the year :zip: .....but the slot for target rig....... :wink: hhmm.....the vantage X7 is looking really, really good :tongue: maybe it will come with target/machined grip in 2009.

played more with the elite, 1/2 twist in one cam + position of speed nocks....getting on ave 2fps increase.........this new speed obessession...must stop........i need to sleep :embara:


----------



## spatan

*Its not quite as fast as the Mighty X-Force*

But only by about 10 fps (which is still very quick) those binary cams are also a sweet draw and the bow is very nicely finished with its autumn camo and elite's wooden "blade type" grip (nice and slender) Here are some pics...


Ta Hardy


----------



## spatan

spatan said:


> From where I'm standing it looks like a great hunting bow as well, Any little quirks with this model? Who shoots one??
> 
> I believe Elite are making some good bows nowdays even if they have to borrow technologies from other bow makers:zip:, Still what can we do in the search of the "perfect one" I suppose we will have to turn a blind eye to the rumours and inuendo surrounding some bow makes.
> 
> Bottom line if I shoot something and it works then I will recommend it. Especially if I can back the bow up, for our clients and our peace of mind...
> 
> 
> If its ok with Hardy,(this is his thread) I will post some pics of the set up that's up for grabs?I thought it was appropriate seen as the thread ended up being about Elite bows.
> 
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


This bow is up for grabs at R11500,00(new price R15000,00 odd) fullhouse never been hunting, hardly shot at all..... Under fifty shots secret:mostly by me:winkThere were only a thousand made of this bow. It really is some thing special....It comes as the picture shows, top end stuff on a top end bow, with customized arrows with 3"duiker vanes(axis 340 2007 version).


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*I am seriously contemplating keeping this bow....*

We have two guys stewing over this bow. It is such a nicley made bow I am feeling like keeping it as a back up bow for my self maybe an option.... then I can continue to shoot it with out a guilty concience:zip: I know why Hardy aka Urabus settled for the Elite Synegy they are "sweet bows".

I am also looking forward to see what the 2009 hunting bows will feature, and what they gonna cost.....I still think archery is a very cost effective sport... even a budget set up produces hours of fun at relitively little running cost.
It can be done almost anywhere as long as its safe and at any time with or with out company. :secret:Yep its a great sport and Im lovin it.

Enjoy the day all,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

